# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  mit Fuschlaufe geh ich unter...?!

## Thomy

Hallo,ich hba ein 130L Board von F2 ("Xantos") ,ein 5.4m2 Segel und wiege ca. 61kg.Ich surfe auf einen See bei dem es durchschnittlich 10-15km/h Wind gibt, und jedes Mal ,wenn ich probiere mit den Fen in dei Schlaufen zu gelangen,hebt sich die Nase extrem und das Heck sinkt.Mein Fehler oder einfach zu wenig Wind?!

lg Thomy

----------


## Der Freerider

Also erstmal zur Orientierung:
Schlaufenfahren geht nur im Gleiten.
Wenn du merkst das dein Board anspringt, geh schonmal mit dem vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe.Bist du dann ganz im Gleiten folgt der hintere Fu.
Matze

----------


## Thomy

okay,danke.da der See nur ca. 200m Breit ist, kommen die Fuschlafen eh nicht wirklich in Frage.
lg

----------


## max2air

Hi Thomy,

1. viel zu wenig Wind!! 

2. Du musst nicht unbedingt im Gleiten sein um in die Schlaufen zu gehen, aber im gleiten ist es einfacher und du solltest nchstes Mal genau drauf achten wie die dein Gewicht verteilst. Ein Groteil deines Gewichts sollte ber das Segel (bzw. Mastfu, also Brettmitte) auf das Board bertragen werden, sodass du nur mit einem kleinen teil deines Gewichtes das Heck belastest.

Aber, wie gesagt, am Besten erstmal im Gleiten probieren. Viel Glck beim ben ;-)

----------


## Der Freerider

Wohl eher zu wenig Segel...
ich bin bei 70kg bei dem wind mit 7,3 und 130L im Gleiten  :Wink:

----------


## Thomy

okay...vielen dank fr eure Tips.  :Happy: 
lg Thomy

----------


## olli1111

Hallo Thomy!

Du kannst natrlich nur bei Gleitwind in beiden Schlaufen fahren. Aber den Bewegungsablauf kannst du am besten bei 2-3 bft lernen. Bewegungsablufe wollen motorisch eingeschliffen werden. Das bedeutet, wenn du lernst, wie du auf dem Wasser ohne Druck in die Schlaufen kommst, kannst du die Bewegungsablufe und hast auch gengend Selbstvertrauen in Angleitbedingungen.
Das Thema wurde hier im Forum schon an die 20 mal durchgekaut, ich hab gerade noch mal ein Topic dazu rausgesucht, wo du dich mit der Technik ein Bichen vertraut machen kannst:
http://www.dailydose.de/cgi-bin/fram...light%3Dcheers

Lies dir das Topic einfach mal durch. Du kannst auch auf dem Wasser oder Rasen bei 0 Wind ben. Wichtig ist nur, dass du das Gefhl fr die Be- und Entlastung bekommst und es dir spter in Ben dann nicht mehr fremd vorkommt, die Schritte zu machen.

Cheers und viel Erfolg beim ben,
Oliver

----------


## Schattensurfer

Du kannst natrlich nur bei Gleitwind in beiden Schlaufen fahren.
--> absoluter Bldsinn, man kann auch in Sinkerfahrt in beiden Fuschlaufen fahren, macht zwar keinen Sinn und ist sau anstrengend aber mglich ist es

----------


## olli1111

Schattensurfer: "Du kannst natrlich nur bei Gleitwind in beiden Schlaufen fahren.
--> absoluter Bldsinn, man kann auch in Sinkerfahrt in beiden Fuschlaufen fahren, macht zwar keinen Sinn und ist sau anstrengend aber mglich ist es  "

Ein Anfnger, selbst ein sehr begabter kann es nicht, und mit genau dem hab ich geredet. Wrest du dem Link gefolgt, httest du gesehen, dass ich das am 29.07.2007, 09:55 bereits selber geschrieben habe (wie auch sonst schon zigfach in diesem und anderen Foren).
Was allerdings wirklich absoluter Bldsinn ist, ist dein Tonfall und eine Kritik, obwohl du das, worum es ging, nicht gelesen hast. 
Finde ich immer wieder besonders smart, wenn man alte Beitrge rauskramt, nichts zum eigentlichen Thema ergnzt, nur um zu moppern. Gute Besserung und nix fr ungut.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------

